# Fluval AquaSky 2.0 experience?



## jaz419 (Jan 21, 2018)

24" plus your mounting height!

I don't have one, but seems to be a decent light. I don't think you'll have any issues with medium light type stuff. I know it's a popular light, lots of people use them. I've seen quite a few who end up putting 2 across their tanks if they want higher light. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AguaScape (Oct 28, 2018)

AquaAggie said:


> Starting up a 60 gallon tall tank (23.5") and I am going to be planting it. Plants don't have to be anything fancy, but some other than just green ones would be nice. Think anubia, amazons, crypts, java ferns, and others. Anyone with any experience with this light and its growing potential even at 24" depth.
> 
> If you do what do you have each of your color types set at and for how long?
> 
> Many thanks and Gig'Em!


I have one. It provides wonderful light for enhancing the color of my fish. Very tunable. At 24" depth it does not provide a lot of par though. I just turned off all my other lights and tested it. I got 24 par at substrate in my 180 directly under the light. Substrate is about 2 inches deep and the meter sits an inch above the surface so that measurement is about 21 inches below the rim.


----------

